# Cb12 Zebra Jungle male 50% coastal / 50% jungle python



## daveyboy007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Going to be selling along with a cb12 female Zebra (coastal / jungle) 

But been out of touch for a while so not sure on prices. 

Can anyone advise? *







































*


----------

